# Monterey Bay Aquarium



## Rogers Aquatic (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking about visiting the Monterey Bay Aquarium in California this summer with the kids. Has anyone been? It would be a bit out of our way, so not sure if it's worth the extra effort. How does it compare to the Vancouver Aquarium?

Antonella


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

never been there but the one in Vegas is awsome @ mandalay bay!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers Aquatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about visiting the Monterey Bay Aquarium in California this summer with the kids. Has anyone been? It would be a bit out of our way, so not sure if it's worth the extra effort. How does it compare to the Vancouver Aquarium?
> 
> Antonella


Monterey is one of the best in the world. Very impressive displays and well worth the visit, you wont regret it!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Been there a couple of times. One of the best public aquarium.

Check out an area call 17 miles drive as well...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been there and would highly recommend


----------



## Rogers Aquatic (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks! The girls have very high expectations when visiting aquariums, so I don't want to disappoint them. I thought if anyone would know it would be bca folk!

Charles... I've also heard that the 17 miles drive is awesome as well as Carmel. If we do Monterey, we'll do those as well.

Antonella


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Antonella, I used to live in Daly City California for 10 years. My sister went to high school in Monterey so I got to go there quite often. 

I have been in that aquarium 3 times. And you won't be disappointed. best time to go 17 miles drive is sunset or low tide. My kids love to go check out places with tide pool along the way.

Another place near Monterey is worth a camping is big basin. It is in Santa Cruz.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> Antonella, I used to live in Daly City California for 10 years. My sister went to high school in Monterey so I got to go there quite often.
> 
> I have been in that aquarium 3 times. And you won't be disappointed. best time to go 17 miles drive is sunset or low tide. My kids love to go check out places with tide pool along the way.
> 
> Another place near Monterey is worth a camping is big basin. It is in Santa Cruz.


Wow Charles, never pictured you to a be californian. 

But yes, that's an awesome aquarium with a huge focus on the local habitat. Very cool displays. Also, Monterey is a great place to visit and Carmel is just a short drive away if you want to see how the rich live.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I did my high school and univercity there in San Francisco.


----------



## Rogers Aquatic (Apr 24, 2010)

Would love to go to Vegas! But this time it's California with the kids instead.

Antonella



Acipenser said:


> never been there but the one in Vegas is awsome @ mandalay bay!


----------

